# Stupid Junk mail!!!!



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I keep getting these ANNOYING emails where someone I supposedly know from Nigeria died and I was in their will and they left me money or I won the lottery in Palau or some BS like that. Have any of ya'll gotten those? All of a sudden I started getting them. I dont remember registering my main email account to anything for me to get these emails. Usually, when some website asks me for an email address (like MJM petsilk), I'd give them my secondary email addy. This totally suck! Is there nothing I can do to get rid of them?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 21 2005, 03:04 AM
> *I keep getting these ANNOYING emails where someone I supposedly know from Nigeria died and I was in their will and they left me money or I won the lottery in Palau or some BS like that.  Have any of ya'll gotten those?  All of a sudden I started getting them.  I dont remember registering my main email account to anything for me to get these emails.  Usually, when some website asks me for an email address (like MJM petsilk), I'd give them my secondary email addy.  This totally suck!  Is there nothing I can do to get rid of them?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lol that's kinda funny. But anyways I know for sure if you have an AOL account you can type in key words "Nigeria, lottery" whatever and anything containing that from someone not in your address book will be sent to your spam folder.

At least that's how I got rid of 10+ emails per day about male enhancement products.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

At work we get TONS of spam. I think I've been averaging anywhere from 10-50 a day, depending on the day. Last week was bad. Let's just say we got on some weird non-work appropriate spam lists.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Whenever you get spam DON'T open it! Just put a check by it and delete it. Spam emails randomaly generate email address. For ex. [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
And so on until they get a real email address and someone clicks on it. As soon as you open that email it sends a message back to them saying they found a real email address and they will continue to send you spam. If they keep sending you spam and you keep ignoring them, they will give up thinking it's not a real email address. In theory this works but so far my "spam account" still gets some of the same spam everyday and I don't click on them. Of course this doesn't count for the spam you get when you register your email address with someone. Then they know it's a real email address and you will continue to get these emails.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Feb 21 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Whenever you get spam DON'T open it!  Just put a check by it and delete it.  Spam emails randomaly generate email address.  For ex. [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I open my emails through outlook express. It's pretty much already open. Don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Feb 21 2005, 04:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I open my emails through outlook express. It's pretty much already open. Don't know how to explain it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36739
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Buttercloud! You can change your settings so that it doesn't do this...

Go to "View"... There should be a section called "Reading Pane". When you hold the arrow on it, 3 options should appear.... select "Off". Basically now your emails won't immediately open - you have to double click them to open it. It's a pain if you have bulk emails but will save on any junk mail and viruses etc.. my work computer has the viewing pane, but my home one doesn't.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sunshine--OH! COOL! Thanks for telling me this. I will try that when I get home







.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 21 2005, 08:30 PM
> *Sunshine--OH!  COOL!  Thanks for telling me this.  I will try that when I get home
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Glad to be able to help!









If your version is different, let me know and I will show you another way to change it - my home one is different and the instructions I gave you are for the work one....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I put my setting to 60 seconds before the email opens. That gives me plenty of time to block the sender and delete it.

Those e-mails from Nigeria are very well known. They are not even spam. They are scams. Never, ever send any money when you receive that kind of mail. You can even get them in your snail mail.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

as a male i find it weird that I get "increase your penis size" emails all the time, I ask my wife if she has put me on some kind of list









haha, maybe i shouldnt have said that :new_Eyecrazy: but you girls talk about, lipstick, panties and crust


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Feb 21 2005, 10:58 PM
> *as a male i find it weird that I get "increase your penis size" emails all the time, I ask my wife if she has put me on some kind of list
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Feb 21 2005, 09:58 PM
> *as a male i find it weird that I get "increase your penis size" emails all the time, I ask my wife if she has put me on some kind of list
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








WE DO NOT TALK ABOUT CRUSTS! We talk about crustIES! HAHAHHA We haven't talked about it in a LONG LONG TIME! YOU BROUGHT IT UP! Anyway, I would find it even more weird that you're a male getting increase the boobie size emails!









MalteseJane--Yeah no kidding! They don't even have my name on there and I'm in some dude's will.

FannyMay & Sunshine-thanks again!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Feb 21 2005, 10:58 PM
> *as a male i find it weird that I get "increase your penis size" emails all the time, I ask my wife if she has put me on some kind of list
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hahahah... awwwww!


We dont get too much spam here... our system is soooooo tight! Thats the government for ya!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Feb 21 2005, 09:58 PM
> *as a male i find it weird that I get "increase your penis size" emails all the time, I ask my wife if she has put me on some kind of list
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Had to share what MY Joe has to say about these "guy type" emails....
"If I took everyone of them up on their offers, I would have "one" the size of a telephone pole"!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been getting a lot of spam about MILFs. I think I've gotten at least 20 since Monday.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 23 2005, 03:30 PM
> *I've been getting a lot of spam about MILFs.  I think I've gotten at least 20 since Monday.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37237*


[/QUOTE]









Is your MILF mean the same as the MILF they use around here?  If so, I can't believe you are getting emails about it!







B/C is right! You must REALLY be a hotty!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

yes it means the same here. They aren't to me! They are just spam crap like the other stuff people were getting. Example of one: "Re Hrony MILF Cheats on Husband"

Oh, and this is my WORK email address. We get crap like this all the time. We can't use spam filters because it blocks some of our clients email or something like that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 23 2005, 03:58 PM
> *yes it means the same here.  They aren't to me!  They are just spam crap like the other stuff people were getting.  Example of one: "Re Hrony MILF Cheats on Husband"
> 
> Oh, and this is my WORK email address.  We get crap like this all the time.  We can't use spam filters because it blocks some of our clients email or something like that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37244*


[/QUOTE]








That would be SO embarrassing...I am glad our filters at work kick those kind of things out...









Ps-I didn't think they were intentionally to you!!! LOL


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

We get some really weird ones. For a while my boss was getting a lot of viagra & penis enlarger spam. Lately they seem to be getting weirder.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 23 2005, 05:48 PM
> *We get some really weird ones.  For a while my boss was getting a lot of viagra & penis enlarger spam.  Lately they seem to be getting weirder.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37272*


[/QUOTE]


Stinks that you can't stop them some way...
Can you click on them and hit an "unsubscribe" link anywhere...?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is another way they can figure out that it is a legitimate email address.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sunshine--I couldnt do it your way. I clicked on tools, then "read" then unclicked "automatically download msg when viewing in preview pane." Is that the same thing as what you were talking about?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

NEVER unsubscribe! You might stop getting emails from them but it makes them mad and they sell your name to lots of other spammers so you will end up with more spam than just that one.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Feb 24 2005, 09:30 AM
> *NEVER unsubscribe!  You might stop getting emails from them but it makes them mad and they sell your name to lots of other spammers so you will end up with more spam than just that one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37397*


[/QUOTE]

HAHAA You're ****ED if you do and you're ****ed if you don't! LOL


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

The best way to block these emails from showing up on your computer automatically in the preview pane, open your internet explorer.

Click on View
Click on Layout
In that pop up box you will see the words: Preview Pane
UNCHECK the box that says show preview pane
Click Apply 
Click Close

You will see that your emails are then in a list. You can highlight and delete any email without even opening it. That is probably the best way to read your emails as sometimes viruses get in through that preview pane.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

020202--I did that...I least I THINK I did that. But nothing seems different to me. I'm going to make my bf do it for me when he comes home. THANKS!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Feb 24 2005, 10:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAA You're ****ED if you do and you're ****ed if you don't! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37405
[/B][/QUOTE]


YEP! I sure didn't know that!!! Ha ha...I do it all the time!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 24 2005, 12:50 PM
> *020202--I did that...I least I THINK I did that.  But nothing seems different to me.  I'm going to make my bf do it for me when he comes home.  THANKS!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37468*


[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you've got it now ButterCloud...









Next time you log onto your emails, it should change the layout so that the emails don't open immediately... what version do you have? Maybe it is the same as my home one and I can show you how I changed the settings on it...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

The way my email is set up in outlook is that the subject and emailer is on the top half screen and if the email/letter would show up on the bottom half of the screen. It still does that, that's why I think I didnt do it right. Nothing has changed







. Maybe I have to restart my computer?!?!! How do I know which version Outlook Express I have?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hmmm.....

Do you know what Windows Program you have? ie Windows 2000 or Windows XP etc... ?? That should give us some idea of what program your email is...

Don't worry







We'll work it out for you!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

windows xp, I think


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

You think!!









That's good if it is because that's the same program I have at home on my computer! I will take a look at it later tonight and send you another message, okay?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Feb 24 2005, 10:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Feb 25 2005, 08:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LEAVE ME ALONE!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37644
[/B][/QUOTE]







































Okay....







If you go to "View" then "Layout" it should bring up a screen called "Window Layout Properties"

The bottom half of that screen is called "Preview Pane". You will see options (you will have this ticked "Show preview pane" and then you have most likely ticked "Below messages"...... untick that box, then go out of your email and back into it.... 

let me know if that works!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I mean untick "Show preview pane" ... lol


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I didn't do that originally! Your way works! WOOHOO





















Thanks so much! *THANKS SO MUCH SUNSHINE!* WHAT WOULD I HAVE DONE WITHOUT YOU! PUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 27 2005, 10:40 PM
> *I didn't do that originally!  Your way works!  WOOHOO
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]























No worries!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HEY SUNSHINE--Just wanted to let you know that it seemed to have helped







. 

Thanks everyone for helping! I noticed that I started getting less or none on some days while my boyfriend was still geting at least 5 a day. So he changed his email to where you have to double click the email to open it too!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 8 2005, 10:37 PM
> *HEY SUNSHINE--Just wanted to let you know that it seemed to have helped
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
























That's great!!! If you delete them before you open them, eventually they slow down! I'm glad it worked!!!!


----------

